# Box for 4 twelves



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

I got 4-12s. anyone know how to build a box for the trunk of the max to make it look car show quality. I dont want fiberglass. I want mdf and cover it with vinyl, something simple I can do with a little help from DNE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you should also be concerned with the required volume for each subwoofer.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

i actually want to use two sealed boxes that they came in and make the custom look by actually covering them with vinyl and making it look like its molded into the trunk. so the subs sound fine sealed, just needs suggestions on how to conceal two big sealed boxes in the trunk and make it look custom.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Swangin Chrome said:


> i actually want to use two sealed boxes that they came in and make the custom look by actually covering them with vinyl and making it look like its molded into the trunk. so the subs sound fine sealed, just needs suggestions on how to conceal two big sealed boxes in the trunk and make it look custom.


You should just build a 1 sealed box. Give each suc its own chamber and it should be good to go.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

mdf is not and can not be car show quality without a TON of work

use fiberglass or take them out for shows (if this really is a show car)


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

safe bet, 1 12inch sub needs at LEAST half a cubic foot behind it, i built a custom box for 2 12inchers and used almost 2.5 cubic feet
with 4 12's, you're gonna lose the better part of your trunk
hope its worth it to you, especially when u can get the same goals with 2 12s
my opinion, sell 2 of those 12's (or keep em as extras incase u blow one) and get a badass amp
if you NEED to use all 4 to show off (cause thats all 4 12in subs are good for in a smaller car, they'll drown out the music IN the car) then go with fiberglass. Suck it up and pay to have it made, because i can gaurantee you're gonna be pulling your hair out when u find out how much work it's gonna take to to what u wanna do with MDF


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

True, it is a lot of work, but it is possible to get what you want done with mdf and vinyl. It would all depend on your trunk space and you taste in preference on how the subs sit in the trunk. Usually to be given a straight up answer on "how to" projects, unless the person telling you how to do it has the same car, they gotta see what they have to work with to be able to give any good ideas.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

03SentraXE said:


> if you NEED to use all 4 to show off (cause thats all 4 12in subs are good for in a smaller car, they'll drown out the music IN the car) then go with fiberglass.


How about 3 12's in the back of my Sentra? ive been looking at a pre made DL Audio box with the 3 12's runs about $500 but i also was thinking of making my own box so that i can make it look cleaner and waste less room, im not really planning to make it a show car eathier just want "bumps in the trunk"


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

3 12's is even more of a waste, because of the crazy ohm load that it results in, it's very difficult to find an amp that you'll be using to its max potential. Most amps you use with a 3 sub setup will be wasting 1/3 of the power, power you paid for but can't use.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

If you go with a 2 12' set up you will have to find subs that are a dual 3 ohm voice coil. That way you can wire it down to a 1 ohm load. JL Audio has dual 3 ohm subs.






707Spec-V said:


> How about 3 12's in the back of my Sentra? ive been looking at a pre made DL Audio box with the 3 12's runs about $500 but i also was thinking of making my own box so that i can make it look cleaner and waste less room, im not really planning to make it a show car eathier just want "bumps in the trunk"


----------

